# BH 209 - Still the Champ!



## lastofthebreed (Sep 19, 2017)

Took my Encore 50 Cal out today to reaffirm the zero from last year.

Put 120 gr (equivalent) down the pipe, followed by a 250 gr Hornady 45 Cal bullet encased in a Harvester Sabot and slipped a Winchester 209 Primer in the breech plug.  Touched her off at a Shoot n C target at 100 yds and was not in the least surprised to see the strike 1 inch high just above the bull.

Repeated the above 4 more times and could have covered the group with a half dollar.

A half dollar is pretty big, you say?  This particular half dollar is 2 quarters, one stacked on top of the other to make a half dollar. 

BH 209 is the best!  Easy clean up.  Consistent, accurate,  and fun to shoot.


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 23, 2017)

*209??*

Naw....don't need a 209 with this....just a little BP in the pan!



Hawken Flint Lock Rifle by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 24, 2017)

Agreed. Except the lock is on the wrong side of the rifle.
Good shooting lastofthebreed. Sounds like BH209 sure works for you.
My champ is real black powder. This group was shot at 50 yards with Goex 3fg using iron sights, off a tripod while sitting in a chair. Shot with a .54 flintlock I built over 15 years ago.


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 24, 2017)

Mighty fine!


----------



## one hogman (Oct 15, 2017)

lastofthebreed said:


> Took my Encore 50 Cal out today to reaffirm the zero from last year.
> 
> Put 120 gr (equivalent) down the pipe, followed by a 250 gr Hornady 45 Cal bullet encased in a Harvester Sabot and slipped a Winchester 209 Primer in the breech plug.  Touched her off at a Shoot n C target at 100 yds and was not in the least surprised to see the strike 1 inch high just above the bull.
> 
> ...



Pictures??? seeing is believing


----------



## pse hunter (Oct 15, 2017)

one hogman said:


> Pictures??? seeing is believing



i don't about his but here's my with BH209 and a 300gr XTP at 100 yards


----------



## one hogman (Oct 16, 2017)

pse hunter said:


> i don't about his but here's my with BH209 and a 300gr XTP at 100 yards



That is a Good shot group for sure, My brother swears by the stuff, What rifle you using for that group??


----------



## pse hunter (Oct 16, 2017)

one hogman said:


> That is a Good shot group for sure, My brother swears by the stuff, What rifle you using for that group??



A CVA Optima the old version


----------

